# Vertical grain old growth redwood question



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm just wondering , what would you guys make out some VGOG ?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 7, 2016)

Pics would help. Do you mean crosscut? how big?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2016)

outdoor furniture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Aug 7, 2016)

It would work very well where you wanted properties of good stability and decay resistance. Like Mike said, outdoor furniture comes to mind.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Pics would help. Do you mean crosscut? how big?


2' wide 1' thick 6' long. the piect up for sale is a piece of the same log


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

Planter boxes?


----------

